# Poss. dumb question: Sting Ray Safety



## MacD (Feb 25, 2010)

Lately I've been landing a bunch of string rays, problem is they seem to be getting bigger. The smaller ones I have just been flipping over and getting that hook out. The last one I hooked was a monster and I was almost glad when my line broke at the beach since i really don't know much about them. After a little googling and not much luck, any advice? Keep flipping them and getting that hook out? Anything to be wary of?


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Well the obvious... beware of the stinger. It will hurt you.Hold the tail down with something ( not your hand ) and then take a pair of pliers and pull the stinger back. It will come off. Dehook him and throw him back.

If he is a real monster, the wings make good eating. There is a lot of waste though, the whole middle section is bony and of no use. The wing meat is similar to scallops.


----------



## amberjack (Jan 11, 2009)

After getting the monster ray onto the beach without being severly hurt by the stinger and draging the ray to your truck, hopefully not your car, and after removing the very small amount of meat from this beautiful animal you will have to remove the skin and discard the remains. You could just break of the hook and release it in the surf. Have a nice day!


----------



## MacD (Feb 25, 2010)

Yea I have no interest in keeping/eating any sting ray, they are beautiful creatures just didnt want to hurt myself or the ray. Thanks guys


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I justcut the line.Its much easier to just tie on a new setup than to risk injury to yourself or the fish. But thats just me.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I have eatin them. Fairly good when you filet the meat from the wings. If they are over about 20lbs I will keep em every chance I get. as for de hooking when they get that big, just carry a stick or something to get them back to the water with they are too big to try to flip over. Cut it n let em swim!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Get a long dehooker, or you can make one with a blunted J-hook a broom-handle and gorilla glue. Works well at getting catfish off too.








Good luck,
Alex


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

they make great shark bait too....


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxfish4fun (Oct 22, 2007)

oh yea,stay far away from tail, I got hit once and it was the longest burning sensation i've ever had, ended going to er.


----------



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

not really that dumb of a question..just pick them up with your thumb and middle fingers in the eye socket this tends to naturally keep you clear from the stinger...i've been doing this for years..works great good luck.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

^^^^ I did this myself for years until...... I tried it with a small one last year on Bob Sykes and WHAM. It did'nt hurt at first but after a couple hours light headed and throbing thought about going to the ER but the fish were bitting,lol.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I caught one last night in the surf and did what I have always done. Grabbed the tail behind thebarb and with my left hand, went to pull the barb backwards to rip it off the tail.

I have done this many times but this time my left hand slipped just enough to rake the serrated edge of the barb across my thumb and index finger. You would think a scratch less than 1 inch wouldn't hurt. It did. Alot. Felt like a hot poker just resting on my skin.

Thank God I had my first-aid kit with me. Although the whiskey did burn a little going down, it sure helped. Be careful when pulling that barb off! All it takes is for it to scratch you!


----------



## MacD (Feb 25, 2010)

Yea those barbs look like they would ruin anyones day in a hurry... The dehooker definitely has been making things easier too. Especially since i've only caught cats and rays for the last week or so...


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Mac, I can assure you I will use a de-hooker from now on. I was with some friends, wife, son and daughter and they kept telling me there is no way a scratch that small could hurt so much. I took it very hard from my new son-in-law of 1 month who, as a Navy man, thinks at 41, I am old and can't take pain. Oh yes, I wanted to take that barb and stick it right up his butt. ;o)

Actually,the whiskey I just happen to have was 101-proof Wild Turkey, (Which Idon't normally have when I am fishing.) and I poured a little on the scratchto disinfect. Then the rest down my throat for medicinal purposes, of course.

So I will not do that again without pliers and would encourage all to do the same. It's difficult to watch the young man who married youronly daughter to smirk and suggest you are a baby. Good thing for him I had plenty of shark bait.


----------

